# Help me identify my dog (Belgian Malinois? German Shepherd?)



## go-get-it (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi! This is Sydney. She is 6 1/2 years old, and I got her as a puppy from the Humane Society. They identified her as a German Shepherd mix, but really weren't sure. I've heard other people say she might be something mixed with a border collie, and most recently heard she looks like a Belgian Malinois. What do you think? Maybe one day I'll break down and pay for the DNA test, but for now it is just a curiosity.

She likes to chase bunnies, talk to the people and dogs in the neighborhood, and shed. 

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

To me she does look like a shepard mix.


----------



## go-get-it (Jun 18, 2011)

... oh yeah, she is about 24" tall, and weighs 48lbs.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

What a sweet face! I don't see any Mal...my guess is German Shepherd x Labrador. I have a GSD x Great Dane mix, myself.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Highly unlikely. She's half the size of an Anatolian Shepherd.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Shepherd mix. Maybe with Lab and possibly something nordic (tail)? She doesn't really look much like a Malinois. Wrong color, wrong shape, wrong ears.


----------



## go-get-it (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of your responses! I am not familiar with Anatolian Shepherds - I will do some research and see if it sounds like her.

I posted a few more pictures to show more of her body, and here's some additional personality information if it helps:

-She likes to nip at peoples heals
-She prefers tug-of-war games more than fetch
-She will often take a mouthful of food and eat it in another room instead of from her bowl
-When she is outside with me, such as at a campfire with a circle of friends, she will sit facing away from everybody and towards open areas (which to me seems like a guard dog instinct.) Inside she will snuggle up with me or anybody else.
-Her ears are very expressive, back when she barks, down when happy or relaxed, and up when attentive.

Not sure if these traits are indicative of certain breeds.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

she definately looks like a shepherd mix, although her tail is almost identical to branstons and hes a rottie x mastiff, he too has expressive ears and he too prefers fetch to chase!


----------

